# My new favorite accessory for my Fires...



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered this a couple weeks ago when there was an SO or Groupon on accessories--



It has three separate tips--one regular sized, one slightly smaller, and one slightly smaller yet under the cap. The cap pulls off to review the smallest tip and can be placed on the other end. I wish it would click into place on that end as it does on the other end, but it stays well enough while in use.

Previously, I purchased a Hand stylus to use in working with art and photographs because of the smaller tip. I really like it, but it is pricey. I'm kind of afraid to take it out of the house. The Amazon Basics stylus works well, allowing me to make fine retouches to photographs and draw lines. And it's not as much of an investment.

I'll probably pick up another one sometime when they have another accessories sale.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oooohhhh. I really like this concept. I've definitely put it on my "to-get" list.

I only have the original Fire, so a lot of potentially nifty accessories might not work for me (obviously this one will), but I'll "root around" for accessories that I use with my other tablets (Nexus 7 & Nexus 10 (about which I might add, I had a VERY VERY hard time deciding between the 8.9 Fire HDX & the N10)) that might also work for various versions of the Fires to contribute to this thread. 

Great new thread. Thanks Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I put it here instead of in accessories because stylii really are Fire only...

I should add that it's got a slightly textured surface, not the super slick surface most stylii have, which I like.  I do wish they'd make a nice chunky stylus, I have fat fingers. 

Do others have a favorite accessory for their Fires?

Betsy


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you have a screen protector on your device?  I read in the comments section that if one puts on a screen protector, it all but eliminates the effectiveness of a stylus.  Thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are members here who use screen protectors.  I don't on my tablets.  I think generally a stylus would still work, but if it's one with a more slender tip, there may not be enough contact.

I've had an original iPad since 2009.  The screen is still pristine, except for one tiny little speck where I know I dropped my keys on it.  And I have to look for that speck even though I know it is there.  And I'm not someone who's particularly careful with my devices.  I think they cut down on sensitivity and on the clarity and the glass on these things is so good that they're not necessary.  Some members use them more to cut down on glare than anything else....

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a screen protector on my original Fire and a stylus works OK. I put it on to reduce the glare.
I have 2 other tables & various smartphones that I have since removed or never put on a screen protector.
I love the feel of the naked glass, but I am also quite aggravated with the glare. Ah well, life is hard, isn't it.
The sreens without protectors have not yet scratched.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

HazeLady said:


> Do you have a screen protector on your device? I read in the comments section that if one puts on a screen protector, it all but eliminates the effectiveness of a stylus. Thoughts?


I have a screen protector on my fire and have not had any problem with a stylus whatsoever. Now I do know that a pointed stylus like for the nintendo DS will not work on a fire. It has to be a soft touch stylus. 
I also have a screen protector on the gps and either stylus works just fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are members here who use screen protectors. I don't on my tablets. I think generally a stylus would still work, but if it's one with a more slender tip, there may not be enough contact.
> 
> I've had an original iPad since 2009. The screen is still pristine, except for one tiny little speck where I know I dropped my keys on it. And I have to look for that speck even though I know it is there. *And I'm not someone who's particularly careful with my devices.* I think they cut down on sensitivity and on the clarity and the glass on these things is so good that they're not necessary. Some members use them more to cut down on glare than anything else....
> 
> Betsy


I can vouch for this.  Every time we have a meet up I feel the need to clean her screens! 

I have a number of stylii, but find I don't really use them with the Fire all that much . . . . they do help if you're one who really really doesn't like finger smudges. And I think they would be way better for any sort of drawing. Heck, I don't even like signing my name with my finger -- gotten so I carry a stylus in my purse for just such a purpose as the vendors at the craft fairs I go to seem to all use that method nowadays!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love that stylus!   I also just tried out a Bluetooth ionic clipster (speaker with a clip) briefly tonight that I got at shophq. It worked, & sounds great, but I don't know how far away I can walk away from Fire yet. I only walked the hallways & into another room.


----------

